# New guy here



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, my name is bill and I was asked by a friend of my wife's if I knew anyone that would be interested in a train set and I said yes that would be me.
I was told it is two box's full of train cars and assorted stuff and the tracks are attached to a half sheet of Plywood. It is in storage somewhere and collecting dust
I have not seen it yet, probably will this coming weekend
As a young teen I was given a kit of crappy HO trains that you had to assemble yourself and my father did most of the assembling,it basically was a circle with a loco and a caboose and two flat cars and a big battery to make it run. When I was a young married man I got a set of N gauge and I still have the cars, minus a few couplers and a few wheels here and there on the trucks, I have had then on a shelf for 50 years, no track just the cars made by atlas in Italy.
Curious what size scale could be on a half sheet of plywood


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bill. Half a sheet of plywood suggests a small scale, but it'll be interesting to see what you get.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Welcome to the forum Bill. Half a sheet of plywood suggests a small scale, but it'll be interesting to see what you get.


I hope it is something halfway decent 

As small as the board is I am guessing it is HO or N gauge.

Half a sheet of plywood could be anything 4 x 4, 2 x 6, 3 x 6, 2 x 8 I guess it depends on their definition of a half sheet


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Could be an entire empire in TT or Z scale.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Prolly HO. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If it is O, your not going to get much. :laugh:

Kind of small for HO too.
Maybe that is all he has left of a larger layout?


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

big ed said:


> If it is O, your not going to get much. :laugh:
> 
> Kind of small for HO too.
> Maybe that is all he has left of a larger layout?


I found out some more info I was told the tracks on the board fit under a twin size bed.
How wide is a twin size bed?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Could be HO Or N. IIRC, a twin bed is about 3 feet wide and 6 feet long.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard!!!!

I'm gonna say HO.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Welcome aboard!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna say HO.


I am kinda hoping it is HO. When I was a teen back in the early 50's the trucks on the trains had real springs in them and actually worked, I can remember pushing down on the cars and watching the springs compress a little, I see now a days everything is stamped out. Do they still have those old style trucks anymore?


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Welcome aboard!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna say HO.


What is a ganas?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Bkubiak said:


> I am kinda hoping it is HO. When I was a teen back in the early 50's the trucks on the trains had real springs in them and actually worked, I can remember pushing down on the cars and watching the springs compress a little, I see now a days everything is stamped out. Do they still have those old style trucks anymore?


Lionel made HO scale stuff back then with the sprung trucks. I have a few of them that I run on the D&J Railroad. Kadee makes sprung trucks that can replace most of the stamped truck frames on the rolling stock. There are a few other vendors who make sprung trucks for passenger cars as well.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Most likely a 4x4 piece of wood with a circle of HO on it.!8"r would fit that no problem and 22" would just fit too. Be interesting when you find out what it actually consists of and the suspense is killing me. Ha! pete


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

norgale said:


> Most likely a 4x4 piece of wood with a circle of HO on it.!8"r would fit that no problem and 22" would just fit too. Be interesting when you find out what it actually consists of and the suspense is killing me. Ha! pete


When I get it I will take pictures so we can figure out what I have, the suspense is killing me too


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

When are you picking it up?


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Ganas = Desire or the will to do﻿ something.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

mnp13 said:


> When are you picking it up?


Got an email today from the friend of the owner. She told me the owners both have pneumonia and the train and track are in storage, as soon as they call her and bring it to their house we can go and pick it up, pretty much the same thing she told me a week ago. Damn, how long does it take to recover from pneumonia?

I was at BJ's club today and they have a Lionel train set there for 199.00 and it looks as if the track takes up only about 2 feet by 4 feet, it is much larger then HO, it is a three rail setup.
The train had a bell and a horn, looked pretty cool, it was a steam engine 0-4-0 had a headlight too and the caboose had a light in it. surprised it was still working in a big store like that, normally the brats destroy floor model lickidy split


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The trucks with springs are usually some of the better
quality. They run better with less likelyhood of derailing.

Read some of the Forum threads and get a feel for the
hobby. But becareful, it's 'catching'. If you get bit
by the bug you'll be an addict for sure. :smokin:

Welcome aboard.

Don


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

DonR said:


> The trucks with springs are usually some of the better
> quality. They run better with less likelyhood of derailing.
> 
> Read some of the Forum threads and get a feel for the
> ...


I know what you mean by catching the bug, while at BJ's today I started to play with that Lionel train set which was just a simple oval, blowing the horn, ringing the bell, could see it pulling into the station etc etc etc and etc. my friend had to get me to leave because some kids and their Mom were standing there watching me, I could already see it with an inner oval, electric switch's, station..............


----------

